# your typing speed



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 25, 2010)

a friends once claimed all speedcubers could type fast. question is: how fast are you? in correct words a minute.

thnx


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 25, 2010)

Only about 40 wpm at best.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 25, 2010)

About 70-80 words per minute.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2010)

Go here and select one of the games (1 min, 2 min, 5 min, or 30 sec), and in the high scores list on the right you'll see a bunch of scores, a very large percentage of which are speedcubers. That's probably a better source of information than this thread will be. 

(If you want to know about me, you can select the 5 minute list and look at the top 100 - I'm towards the bottom. I'm not good enough to get anywhere near any of the other lists. )


----------



## ianini (Mar 25, 2010)

About 35+ I'm slow though.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 25, 2010)

I average about 90, but I can go up to 120 in short bursts.


----------



## Kian (Mar 25, 2010)

95-100 wpm.


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 25, 2010)

usually about 95 wpm

But I'm learning to type on Dvorak simplified keyboard, I only started last week and I'm only about 25 wpm on that, ha ha. But my eventual plan is to switch to Dvorak, even though it's slower at the moment it's much more comfortable.


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2010)

Personally, I cannot see any reason why there would be a direct link between typing speed and speedcubing. However, I supsect there would be an indirect link, as the sort of people that would be attracted to cubing are also likely to be the sort of people that spend more time than average on a computer (as in, smarter people). A lot of people might not like my suggesting this, but go and prove me wrong. Also, I am aware of the more recent burst in morons that speedcube.

I myself type at anywhere between 80 and 130 WPM (on a super serious roll). My best time on the two minute hi-games test is 99 WPM.


----------



## Cuber3 (Mar 25, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> usually about 95 wpm
> 
> But I'm learning to type on Dvorak simplified keyboard, I only started last week and I'm only about 25 wpm on that, ha ha. But my eventual plan is to switch to Dvorak, even though it's slower at the moment it's much more comfortable.



Whoo! I'm learning Dvorak too! Although I'm only 17 wpm.

I was hoping to be able to still type fluently with QWERTY but I am not so good any more.


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 25, 2010)

Cuber3 said:


> AvidCuber said:
> 
> 
> > usually about 95 wpm
> ...


 Yeah, I am trying to make an effort to type on only Dvorak right now, I'm improving slowly. It was grueling to get started, I can say that. But yeah, QWERTY is okay still but I tend to make more mistakes because I am getting used to the Dvorak layout. But I can still touch type on QWERTY at about 85 wpm, which is still fairly fast.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 25, 2010)

About 50-70 WPM, depending on my mood at the time.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 25, 2010)

92. epic win?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 25, 2010)

around 40+words per minute


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Go here and select one of the games (1 min, 2 min, 5 min, or 30 sec), and in the high scores list on the right you'll see a bunch of scores, a very large percentage of which are speedcubers. That's probably a better source of information than this thread will be.
> 
> (If you want to know about me, you can select the 5 minute list and look at the top 100 - I'm towards the bottom. I'm not good enough to get anywhere near any of the other lists. )



Yes, but that is also because a lot of cubers use that site, compared to others. I don't find that the best test, because I'm a slow touch typer.

If someone is reading, I can type what they read much faster than typing something I'm looking at.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Mar 25, 2010)

About 130 wpm, personal best is 140 words in a minute.


----------



## janelle (Mar 25, 2010)

I can type mid 50s to mid 60s depending on my mood and what I'm actually typing about.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't think it's just computer time, but it definitely is a component. A lot of us probably solve computer cubes, which takes a considerable amount of accurate, fast, key strokes. And if we're on the forums, we are also doing a considerable amount of typing. 

For the record, I'm at 55-60 wpm, but very inaccurate-which is why I have a large amount of botched solves of jflysim.


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2010)

janelle said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Did you guys completely neglect to read in the original post that he was looking to see if cubers are also fast typers?

ZB: Which test would you recommend?


----------



## Innocence (Mar 25, 2010)

I type at around 60 wpm with QWERTY, and ~40 wpm with Dvorak. Rapidly getting better with the latter, though.


----------



## peedu (Mar 25, 2010)

I cna tyoe 300 wrods pre mintue!


Peedu


----------



## janelle (Mar 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Woops my bad. I'm sorry.


----------



## cmasirius (Mar 25, 2010)

I type at about 70 wpm. I can also type 300kpm (for numbers.) I am also really accurate. I have this notion of becoming a typist, so I can work from home. so I started seriously studying for this. I practice 1 hour 30 minutes every day. I can go as high as 86wpm with 99% accuracy, but that's in a good day. And as high as 330kpm, but my accuracy for numbers is pretty much 100%. 
This didn't have anything to do with my cubing, though.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 25, 2010)

65 - 70 WPM with QWERTY.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 25, 2010)

37 wpm.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 25, 2010)

Lol fail.





Least I got 42.


----------



## whauk (Mar 25, 2010)

just tried hi-games. i got 40.
but when writing german i get like 50-60. and when writing small all the time its easier too.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 25, 2010)

Im about a 40 with QWERTY keyboard but i cant type without looking so i have to look up every few seconds


----------



## Litz (Mar 25, 2010)

120wpm average in English (qwerty keyboard). Could probably write a bit more using my main language. All you fast typers should try this, it's pretty fun: http://play.typeracer.com/


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 25, 2010)

Well on the hi-games.net 30 second thing I got 86wpm


----------



## deepSubDiver (Mar 25, 2010)

Litz said:


> 120wpm average in English (qwerty keyboard). Could probably write a bit more using my main language. All you fast typers should try this, it's pretty fun: http://play.typeracer.com/


I love it! You sometimes become nervous because of seeing someone overtaking you


----------

